# ????Opinions??????



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I would like some opinions on the Remington Model 783 and what would be a good price point?

:confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

A guy I used to work with had 3. 243,308,22-250. The 243 and 308 both had the be sent back and the bolts were replaced on both because it wasn't chambering a round. Do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The rifles I'm looking at are brand new and under $250.00............


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Don't. The 783's are prone to feeding issues. And there is no aftermarket support either. If I was looking for a cheaper entry level bolt action I would take a look at the Mossberg Patriot Lineup. They have a ton of features that the 783 doesn't have, such as fluted bolts, fluted barrels, adjustable triggers and recessed target crowns, and at just a little more in price.

Here's a link to the Mossberg page:

http://www.mossberg.com/category/series/mossberg-patriot/

Here is a link to a review on the Patriot:

https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2015/11/23/review-mossberg-patriot-rifle/

There is probably a reason that someone would sell a rifle that MSRP's for $451 for under $250. That would be below dealer cost, almost like they can't get rid of them. Some times cheap isn't good.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmmm--- a Remington--- that's kinda like buy'in a Cha,Cha, Chevy.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mo Mo said:


> Don't. The 783's are prone to feeding issues. And there is no aftermarket support either. If I was looking for a cheaper entry level bolt action I would take a look at the Mossberg Patriot Lineup. They have a ton of features that the 783 doesn't have, such as fluted bolts, fluted barrels, adjustable triggers and recessed target crowns, and at just a little more in price.
> 
> Here's a link to the Mossberg page:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mo Mo, this is at the local Gander Mountain store closing sale. I'm looking at a couple of the 783s and a couple Ruger Americans. These will be for Grandsons when I'm departed. The 783s would be restocked with thumb hole stocks because the factory synthetic stocks are junk. The 783s are $262.00 and the Rugers are $319.00. A couple 243s and a couple 270s is what I'm looking at.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

catcapper said:


> Hmmm--- a Remington--- that's kinda like buy'in a Cha,Cha, Chevy.
> 
> awprint:


ya I know...(i'm a Ford guy myself)


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

220swift said:


> Thanks Mo Mo, this is at the local Gander Mountain store closing sale. I'm looking at a couple of the 783s and a couple Ruger Americans. These will be for Grandsons when I'm departed. The 783s would be restocked with thumb hole stocks because the factory synthetic stocks are junk. The 783s are $262.00 and the Rugers are $319.00. A couple 243s and a couple 270s is what I'm looking at.


If I had to pick between what you have listed, go with the Ruger Americans. I had one in .223 and it was an absolute tack driver! And, it's a ruger, so you can't really go wrong. Plus, boyds makes some beautiful stocks for the Ruger Americans. Honestly, spend the extra $50and get the Rugers at that point. The only reason I sold my Ruger American was to help pay for my oldest daughters braces. Some times life happens.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I also had one in 3006 too. It was amazing. It was also a tack driver....but then my brother shot it and claimed it for himself. I came out with a set of custom hunting knives he forged so I can't complain.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Here's my Ruger Americans that I previously owned. 3006 with boyds nutmeg stock that now resides with my brother. And the .223 with a paint job that helped pay for braces.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I have the ruger American in 300blk. It's a bad little sucker. I think ruger might be the only one running a decent "low end" rifle.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Hmmm--- a Remington--- that's kinda like buy'in a Cha,Cha, Chevy.
> 
> awprint:


You do realize that '' FORD '' is a 4 letter word ..lol .. Id go with the Rugers and save the potential hassle 220.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

C2C said:


> You do realize that '' FORD '' is a 4 letter word ..lol .. Id go with the Rugers and save the potential hassle 220.


Found On Road Dead.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

First On Race Day.

awprint:


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Ford backwards: Driver Returns On Foot

Proof:










:mrgreen:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm with you catcapper, Ford all the way and yes all you naysayers I've owned and driven just about everything over the almost 50 years of driving.

I've also made the decision and purchased two new rifles. I'll post pictures this weekend from the site in range. I will tell this much, one is a 243 and the other a 270. I've already ordered a thumb hole stock for the 243. My final decision was based on a talk with the gunsmith/FFL that does all firearm work I have done.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mo Mo, are you suggesting that GM (Goverenment Motors) products never need any maintanence or repairs? If I recall cat's picture was for some kind of drive train repairs and he had to trailer it to a repair shop as I would have done. We all have our own likes and dislikes and personal preferences, that's what makes us such a unique group and gives us the ability to draw on each others experenices and knowledge.

Just like me asking for "opinions" on a particular rifle model. I'm a guy who tries to research anything I'm going to buy and then make a decision on what's best for my situation. I did VERY much appreciate the feed back I got on my question.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

220swift said:


> Mo Mo, are you suggesting that GM (Goverenment Motors) products never need any maintanence or repairs? If I recall cat's picture was for some kind of drive train repairs and he had to trailer it to a repair shop as I would have done. We all have our own likes and dislikes and personal preferences, that's what makes us such a unique group and gives us the ability to draw on each others experenices and knowledge.
> 
> Just like me asking for "opinions" on a particular rifle model. I'm a guy who tries to research anything I'm going to buy and then make a decision on what's best for my situation. I did VERY much appreciate the feed back I got on my question.


Nope, not saying that at all. To each their own. But I figured since there was the chevy comment and then the ford peeps stepped in, why not throw matches at the gas can. Agreed, we all have our own opinions. But this is the internet and people seem to take shit way too seriously.

I used to be a Ford guy, had an F150. Good truck, never really had any issues. But it ate gas like an SOB and feeding it was expensive. I also didn't like the fact that most of the parts in my F150 said "made in mexico" and they were stock OEM parts. Now I drive a Toyota.

Before someone goes on some patriotic "buy American" rant.......Toyota employs more American workers than any other vehicle manufacturer in the US. I have a Japanese vehicle with Japanese parts that was assembled by Americans. There's nothing misleading about a Toyota.........I couldn't say the same about my F150.

Like you said 220, we all have an opinion. I value each and every one that someone has. That's what makes us great.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I think we just agreed on the bottom line....."That's what makes us great." :thumbsup:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

220swift said:


> I think we just agreed on the bottom line....."That's what makes us great." :thumbsup:


Yes it does .. Ford , Chevy , Toyota .. they all beat going back to a horse and buggy , oops maybe I just opened a new can ! :smiley_beatin_horse_ani:

Can't wait to see the new guns .


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

It doesn't matter what it says in the grille anymore, all made in Taiwan, figuratively speaking that is.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

complete rain out this Saturday so pictures will follow in a while..........


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll bet you got rained out today (Sunday) too Mike--- it rained up here all day.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We haven't seen any rain for 2 months, bush roads are closed.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

catcapper said:


> I'll bet you got rained out today (Sunday) too Mike--- it rained up here all day.
> 
> awprint:


Yeah, it rained here in Larimer County too.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

catcapper said:


> I'll bet you got rained out today (Sunday) too Mike--- it rained up here all day.
> 
> awprint:


yes we did.......


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang good back and forth, men.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

glenway said:


> Dang good back and forth, men.


Gotta keep the forum lively and all.....

Hey Glen, doing any write-ups on any good rifles? Looking to add some new hardware to my safe. If you see anything interesting, I'd love to see what you think of it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Well guys and gals here they are:






​​
Top one is the Savage Axis in a 270, the bottom one is the Remington 783 in 243 and below that is the Boyd's thumbhole to replace the stock on the Remington.






​​
Ended up with $470.00 in the both rifles and $140.00 in the Boyd's thumbhole.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice ! What a score. That thumbhole is gonna make Skip jealous.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great deal, Ed, and a good upgrade with the Boyd's stock.

Mo-Mo: Lots of interesting, new firearms posted on my blog almost daily. Just click on the category of "*firearms* " and scroll through them.

Link is at the blue text below.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice addition.


----------

